# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## Ventrix

όπως ενημερώθηκα με το που ξύπνησα:




> olh h nafpaktos exei gemisei me 8orybo 100% se ola ta kanalia me syskeves pou h mac address ksekina apo 00-11-7C etairias e-zy.net http://www.e-zy.net/products/outdoor/ elpizw oi fwsthres pou to empnefsthkan na katalaboun oti exoun sarwsei olo to fasma kai oti den leitourgei tipota allo swsta sta kanalia 1,2,3,4,7,8,9,10,11,12,13


  ::

----------


## alfadeck

> όπως ενημερώθηκα με το που ξύπνησα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olh h nafpaktos exei gemisei me 8orybo 100% se ola ta kanalia me syskeves pou h mac address ksekina apo 00-11-7C etairias e-zy.net http://www.e-zy.net/products/outdoor/ elpizw oi fwsthres pou to empnefsthkan na katalaboun oti exoun sarwsei olo to fasma kai oti den leitourgei tipota allo swsta sta kanalia 1,2,3,4,7,8,9,10,11,12,13


Τα προιοντα αυτα παιζουν στα 250mW πραγμα παρανομο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα. Φυσικα μπορειτε να το καταγγειλετε στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Ποιος χρησιμοποιει τα προιοντα αυτα? Το Μητροπολιτικο Δικτυο Ναυπακτου (του Δημου) ή κανενας WISP (ο οποιος ειναι επισης παρανομος)?

----------


## Aris_g

Πάντως εγώ σε σκαν που έκανα στη Ναύπακτο το προηγούμενο Σ/Κ(Πάνω στο κάστρο) δύο δίκτυα έπιασα και τα 2 κλειδωμένα.

----------


## the_eye

Καταγγελία

ΕΕΤΤ για το φάσμα.
ΣΔΟΕ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό.
Πολεοδομία για έλεγχο εγκαταστάσεων.

----------

